
Show HN: Collection of AWS CloudFormation Custom Resources (Node.js) - toshke
https://github.com/base2Services/cloudformation-custom-resources-nodejs
======
toshke
Python runtime custom resources can be found here -
[https://github.com/base2Services/cloudformation-custom-
resou...](https://github.com/base2Services/cloudformation-custom-resources-
python).

One that is particularly interesting (at least imho) is ability to create
multi-regional stacks in CloudFormation through custom resource that crates
stack in different region.

------
toshke
This has been in works for some time, but recently adds Cognito User Pool
Clients and Domain Name, as native support for this resources is very poor.

